# 7-27 CBBT pier Cobia



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Fishing was slow using shrimp and squid. I kept noticing schools of bunker swimming by so I snagged a couple using a weighted trebble hook.

Not many were fishing the pier so we moved to the end were bait balls were consistently passing by. I put a whole menhaden on a shark rig I made up. 

About twenty minutes later, the clicker started to go off on my penn fathom 25n (thanks to orange cap selling it to me). I tightened line and set the hook with the penn carnage rod and the Cobia surfaced, taking line like a rocket and jumping once.

I fought the Cobia back toward the pier and started to see if anyone had a pier net or anything to get the Cobia off. Nobody had anything! Meanwhile the Cobia has gone underneath the pier and is out the other side. While I'm stuck with the rod hanging over the pier all the bystanders are on the oppisite side looking at the the fish which also has a smaller Cobia with it going stride for stride with the big one. 

The fish ended up wrapping back around the end of the pier to where I could see it. So now my line in under the pier and around the two pilings at the end. 

So I'm hanging on for dear life, hoping my line doesn't cut on the pier, the fish does the unthinkable and comes all the back the way it came and unwraps itself!

Now we still don't have a way to bring the fish up. The fish is beat and just circling between two piling. My buddy has been running up and down the pier asking for a net which nobody has.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

..so what happened?


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

So now he starts yelling at boats to see if they can help. He comes running back saying a boat is coming from around the other side of the bridge. I turn around a see a boat hauling you know what up to us. 

After some discussion, the plan is for them to grab the leader, get the Cobia in the boat, tie a rope through his gills, tie the other end of the rope to my line, feel the rope, and rope the fish up.

And it worked just as planned! Sometimes I guess everything just works out. Cobia measured 52 inches.

Special thanks to the boat Dor El, my buddy Neil, and my son Colin

Sorry for the long winded post and if I can figure out how to post pics I will.


Glenn


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

That is a heck of a story! Awesome job by both you and the boaters. Wish I was there to see it.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations. Make sure to get a pier net or gaff next time you put big bait off of a pier.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wait for it..... opcorn:


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Islander80 said:


> Congratulations. Make sure to get a pier net or gaff next time you put big bait off of a pier.


Lesson learned!!!


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)




----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)




----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Hahaha...how cool is that!! That's a nice fish. Very cool pics too. We had a similar thing happen in Florida a few years ago with a tarpon. We came back to the dock and cleaned our Mahi, throwing the scraps in the water beside the dock. Tarpon show up and my buddy puts a chunk of bait on my brothers old penn reel and rod and announces that he's gonna catch 'tommy the tarpon'...we had been into the beverages at this point and were egging him on.... He drops it down and a tarpon grabs the bait takes off between barnacle encrusted pilings, our buddy is hanging on for life and we are thinking that it's game over when he turned and came right back through the pilings after jumping about a dozen times. We got him and laughed about it for days.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that cbbt pier is closing. Had some good times out there. Always got a kick out of the tour bus folks that flock around taking pictures of everything, including six inch croaker, like it was the most amazing thing they had ever seen. Good times.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Great story.....that's one heck of a catch off the pier!! Glad you had some assistance on landing that one and it didn't end up just being a "fish tale".


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

That's the best story I've seen on here. Good job!!!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's awsome! Congrats. The little one will never forget that day.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Man thats awesome!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

man that's so cool congrats on a nice cobe great pics!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Killer fish and story


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Thank you everybody for the response.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

How much did it weigh btw? Looks to be between forty and fifty lbs.


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

42lbs but they always feel heavier!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Dude great story...even better ending!!! Congrats!!!

As a side note, do you guys know why cobia normally have smaller cobia following them when they are hooked?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

akhan said:


> Dude great story...even better ending!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> As a side note, do you guys know why cobia normally have smaller cobia following them when they are hooked?


It could be mates, one female and one male.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

atcgriffin said:


> 42lbs but they always feel heavier!


Fantastic man, one of those memories that will last for a lifetime. Well done. God bless the boat that helped you out. Doubt you would have been able to have lifted that one over the rail without some help....lol! Very, very cool. Wish I had been there to see it in real time. Happy for you.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

akhan said:


> Dude great story...even better ending!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> As a side note, do you guys know why cobia normally have smaller cobia following them when they are hooked?


Don't know about cobia but I know if you hook a big dolphin...male or female the partner will often follow their significant other to the boat...if it was my girlfriend on the hook, I would follow her until they threw out a chunk bait to catch my ass then I would have to cut her loose and veer off....joke....I love her and would join her in the fish box, maybe.


----------



## Fish247AllDay (Sep 19, 2014)

atcgriffin said:


> About twenty minutes later, the clicker started to go off on my penn fathom 25n (thanks to orange cap selling it to me).


LoL. About time you caught something on that thing. I think I should get a piece since it was my MOJO that helped you catch that .

I know you were busy but someone should of threw a bucktail at the other cobia. Congrats. Not many would of landed that fish. Nice job!


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Fish247AllDay said:


> LoL. About time you caught something on that thing. I think I should get a piece since it was my MOJO that helped you catch that .
> 
> I know you were busy but someone should of threw a bucktail at the other cobia. Congrats. Not many would of landed that fish. Nice job!


LoL whoops. Forgot my buddy was logged on.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats on an amazing catch!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great catch and even better story. Now go buy some Powerball tickets. You are one luck guy.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome, just plain awesome. Congrats.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Truly AWESOME!!!! Congrats and great job...Kudos to the boater helping a fellow angler out..


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

AWESOME fish!!!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

freakin awesome story Glad the fish gods were with you

OH--- really cute kid too


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Coolest fish story of the year award!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

awesome story. Great pics too. Congratulations!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

nice


----------



## justaguppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome story, great catch. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW, I enjoyed your story! What a catch, congratulations! opcorn:


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Thank you everybody.


----------



## KittyBreath (May 4, 2007)

i got the chills.
I caught a monster flounder at Kipto one time and no one had a net. definately the biggest I ever hooked in my many many years of targeting them. i tried to pull it up and the line snapped. 
I have to take a valium for the ride home, i was so upset. i went to greentop the next day and bought one and i never pier fish without it since and as karma has it, never landed another big one.


----------

